# Igaging products



## gbritnell (Sep 12, 2020)

Well I have officially had it with Igaging and their products. For many years I had a unit on my 11 inch lathe and although it had a few glitches it seemed to work ok. Then it started resetting itself. By that I mean I would set -0- and part way through the job it would just set itself to some odd number. I continued to use it but got more frustrated with it. Thinking that it's age might have something to do with it I bought the latest version, complete with scale and new reader head. I installed it and started using it. Not long after it started doing the same thing as the old one. I have contacted Igaging repeatedly with no response whatsoever. When purchased it wasn't a matter of cost but rather I didn't need a large electronic readout box and two scales like the sets that are offered out there.
Has anyone else had similar problems with Igaging products?
gbritnell


----------



## ShopShoe (Sep 12, 2020)

I've posted before about my similar experience with one of their units a few years ago. And it ate batteries so much that I pretty much had to use new batteries every session. I am presently trying to save up for a "real" DRO system for my mill. The handwheel scales and dial indicators when I need them will get the job done until then.

--ShopShoe


----------



## BaronJ (Sep 12, 2020)

gbritnell said:


> Well I have officially had it with Igaging and their products. For many years I had a unit on my 11 inch lathe and although it had a few glitches it seemed to work ok. Then it started resetting itself. By that I mean I would set -0- and part way through the job it would just set itself to some odd number. I continued to use it but got more frustrated with it. Thinking that it's age might have something to do with it I bought the latest version, complete with scale and new reader head. I installed it and started using it. Not long after it started doing the same thing as the old one. I have contacted Igaging repeatedly with no response whatsoever. When purchased it wasn't a matter of cost but rather I didn't need a large electronic readout box and two scales like the sets that are offered out there.
> Has anyone else had similar problems with Igaging products?
> gbritnell



I've found that their electronics are very susceptible to electrical interference, particularly brush motors and florescent lights.  
Dare I suggest that you might replace any electrolytic capacitors or even fit one across the power connections inside the unit.

the interference is usually picked up on the cable between the read head and the readout, especially if they are not shielded.


----------



## Peter Twissell (Sep 13, 2020)

I have had three Igaging scales and heads on my mill for six years now. All worked well until about a year ago, when one started giving false readings - skipping  ahead of or behind the table motion in 5mm steps. Sometimes the display would count up when the machine was staionary and the power to the machine was switched off. Then the head unit on another simply went off and won't come back on, despite new batteries, cleaned contacts etc. Presumed dead.
Some investigation proved that the misreading unit could be improved by adjustment of the alignment between the scale and the reader. It is now useable, but I still zero the handwheel dial and keep an eye on the digital head as it still has an occasional glitch.
I've just ordered a replacement for the dead unit.
These are relatively cheap devices and at my 'rate of consumption' I think they represent reasonable overall value for hobby purposes.

3 axis complete DRO kits can now be had for under £200, so if I get more persistant issues with the Igaging products, that is the way I wil be going.


----------



## davidyat (Sep 13, 2020)

*Yes, I've had the same problems. Although the problem hasn't resulted in a ruined part, I have to watch out when traversing a machine. Usually, my problem has been a +0.200 or 0.400 jump in the measurements. I will be interested in how this problem has been solved by anyone.
Grasshopper*


----------



## SailplaneDriver (Sep 13, 2020)

I had similar problems with one axis on my old mini-mill, since sold. I converted the mill to a DRO using Yuri's Touch DRO and stopped having problems leading me to believe that the issue was the electronics and not the scale. I again had the problem with the scale I added to the mini-lathe, since sold. I had lefover electronic readouts from the mill Touch DRO upgrade and replaced the erratic one on the lathe with one from the mill which fixed the problem. I have three of the Igaging readouts left if anyone wants to try replacing theirs. One is the defective one from the lathe and I'm not sure which one it is so I will need to send all of them.

BTW, the Touch DRO with the Igaging scales worked well for me.


----------



## gbritnell (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks everyone. Glad to know I'm not the only one that's had problems. The real kicker is that I've contacted Igaging multiple times with no response whatsoever.
gbritnell


----------



## peter2uat (Sep 14, 2020)

I had three of them on my mill, worked fine for a few years on the original batteries, then after having to change those (to quality ones) the electronics on all three started to empty the batteries in a few days. neither a new set nor other producers nor cheapos remedied the situation, so I ordered a glass scale set in 2016 and am happy as can be. Expensive? - yes! For my mini hobby shop the sum of $ 250 was high. But troublefree operation, no batteries to rely on if working or not, BIG good readable numbers and a lot of functions the iGagings didn't have.


----------



## werowance (Sep 14, 2020)

i bought the igauging  dro set for my combo lathe mill.  I had the same issues of jumping by .400 frequently.  I even have a handheld caliper that does the same thing.  I have read on I think it was reddit.com about the spray on coating on the back of the circuit board that insulated the board would flake off causing this.  the trick to repair was a piece of scotch tape over the back of the board and put it back together.  I never tried it though.  then on the batteries.  they would drain in no time at all.  finally after not using them for about 6 months or better I put new batteries in them and they wouldn't even turn on or only part of the display would show up like the lcd was bad so I just gave up on them.  more trouble than they were worth.


----------



## Richard Hed (Sep 15, 2020)

gbritnell said:


> Thanks everyone. Glad to know I'm not the only one that's had problems. The real kicker is that I've contacted Igaging multiple times with no response whatsoever.
> gbritnell


Companies like this go out of business.  Thing is, they could be a player if they would improve their stuff and talk to their customers.  Otherwise, tits-down!


----------



## H0$$ (Sep 15, 2020)

SailplaneDriver said:


> I had similar problems with one axis on my old mini-mill, since sold. I converted the mill to a DRO using Yuri's Touch DRO and stopped having problems leading me to believe that the issue was the electronics and not the scale. I again had the problem with the scale I added to the mini-lathe, since sold. I had lefover electronic readouts from the mill Touch DRO upgrade and replaced the erratic one on the lathe with one from the mill which fixed the problem. I have three of the Igaging readouts left if anyone wants to try replacing theirs. One is the defective one from the lathe and I'm not sure which one it is so I will need to send all of them.
> 
> BTW, the Touch DRO with the Igaging scales worked well for me.


I would really appreciate them if your offer is still available. Like the others I have been having fits with two of mine. I have considered purchasing the blu dro head, but am only sure it will cure the problem, and being a hobbyists, money is tight. I have to be careful not to throw good money after bad. Just like Everyone else. As others have stated trying to contact IGaging is Impossible!!! Anyway please respond and thanks for your time.   Hoss


----------



## SailplaneDriver (Sep 15, 2020)

I had lost the locking screw on an iGaging digital caliper. I contacted them and purchased a replacement without any problem but that was roughly 5 years ago.


----------



## ycroosh (Sep 16, 2020)

iGaging is a small distributor of Chinese scales based in California. Last time I talked to them they had a dozen or so employees. They simply don't have the manpower to handle any support calls. 
That said, I've handled hundreds of these scales and had one that was terminally dead. In most cases the .400" jumping can be caused by a few different issues: most commonly, the reading head is installed backward and needs to be flipped by 180 degrees. less commonly, it's too close to the encoder strip. This can be usually fixed with some shims (A.K.A. a piece of tape, etc. 
Obviously I full endorse switching to TouchDRO (sorry for the shameless plug  )
Also, if you're in the states, I have a bucket of iGaging displays with Mini-USB ports that need a better home.

Regards
Yuriy


----------



## dsage (Sep 16, 2020)

Interesting thread. I built my own DRO readout electronics and used cheap calipers for the axis' of my lathe. I had problems with the readout glitching when the motor was turned on.  I got rid of the problem by electrically insulating the calipers from the lathe. I had them clamped to the  lathe with aluminum brackets. Plastic replacements were made. Problem solved.
Recently a friend contacted me for advice saying he had a similar issue. He was using the igaging encoders and the Touch DRO electronics he had built. Just a shot in the dark really but I suggested what I found that worked and that he could try electrically insulating his encoders from the machine. I was surprised when he reported back that he had immediate success.
I suspect for me  it has something to do with the current surge on motor start  raising the potential on the lathe bed. Even though it's technically grounded it's only a relatively thin wire connection. That voltage / current pulse looks for some place to go and travels through the electronics to dissipate.  Being that the encoders run on only 1.5 volts it doesn't take much to glitch them.
Others above are reporting readout issues while the machine is running. Not what I or my friend were experiencing but the insulation modification is pretty easy to try.
Of course everyone has a different situation so your results may vary.


----------



## H0$$ (Sep 16, 2020)

ycroosh said:


> iGaging is a small distributor of Chinese scales based in California. Last time I talked to them they had a dozen or so employees. They simply don't have the manpower to handle any support calls.
> That said, I've handled hundreds of these scales and had one that was terminally dead. In most cases the .400" jumping can be caused by a few different issues: most commonly, the reading head is installed backward and needs to be flipped by 180 degrees. less commonly, it's too close to the encoder strip. This can be usually fixed with some shims (A.K.A. a piece of tape, etc.
> Obviously I full endorse switching to TouchDRO (sorry for the shameless plug  )
> Also, if you're in the states, I have a bucket of iGaging displays with Mini-USB ports that need a better home.
> ...


Can you contact me. I have been trying to contact touch dro but with no response from them.    Thanks Hoss


----------



## ycroosh (Sep 16, 2020)

H0$$ said:


> Can you contact me. I have been trying to contact touch dro but with no response from them.    Thanks Hoss


Hoss,
How were you trying to contact me? (there is no "them", TouchDRO is my side project, so it's just me).
Please email me at yuriy at touchdro dot com. I pretty religiously respond to the emails.
Thank you
Yuriy


----------



## ycroosh (Sep 16, 2020)

dsage said:


> Interesting thread. I built my own DRO readout electronics and used cheap calipers for the axis' of my lathe. I had problems with the readout glitching when the motor was turned on.  I got rid of the problem by electrically insulating the calipers from the lathe. I had them clamped to the  lathe with aluminum brackets. Plastic replacements were made. Problem solved.
> Recently a friend contacted me for advice saying he had a similar issue. He was using the igaging encoders and the Touch DRO electronics he had built. Just a shot in the dark really but I suggested what I found that worked and that he could try electrically insulating his encoders from the machine. I was surprised when he reported back that he had immediate success.
> I suspect for me  it has something to do with the current surge on motor start  raising the potential on the lathe bed. Even though it's technically grounded it's only a relatively thin wire connection. That voltage / current pulse looks for some place to go and travels through the electronics to dissipate.  Being that the encoders run on only 1.5 volts it doesn't take much to glitch them.
> Others above are reporting readout issues while the machine is running. Not what I or my friend were experiencing but the insulation modification is pretty easy to try.
> Of course everyone has a different situation so your results may vary.



iGaging scales are designed to be used with battery power and single display, so they don't have any power supply conditioning circuitry in the reading head. When they are used in pairs or triplets on a machine, the cables form ground loops that act as antennas. I was helping a local guy to troubleshoot TouchDRO issues and we measured over 5V spike on the ground line on one of the sales. The result was a momentary reversal of power supply (Ground = 5V, Vcc = 3.3V). 
Thre are really two common ways to fix it: use a mains-isolating power supply (a wall wart with a transformer) or, as you suggested, isolate the scales from the machine's frame. More intermittent issues can be usually fixed by adding 0.1uf or 0.01uf bypass capacitors between Vcc and Ground, either on the board or in the scale.

For future reference, here are a few resources for dealing with scale stability issues in a TouchDRO (or similar) setup:
Avoiding Common DRO Scale Problems
Reliability Issues with iGaging Digital Scales 
Three Ways to Improve iGaging DRO Scales Reliability

Regards
Yuriy


----------



## H0$$ (Sep 16, 2020)

ycroosh said:


> Hoss,
> How were you trying to contact me? (there is no "them", TouchDRO is my side project, so it's just me).
> Please email me at yuriy at touchdro dot com. I pretty religiously respond to the emails.
> Thank you
> Yuriy


My apologies for I have apparently confused you and the blu dro people. Are your boards the same? It’s the blu touch dro company that has listed stock to be on back order with no information of when available and not returning my email request for information. I have 3 igaging  absolute Dro on my mini mill and as so many others two of them jump in readings. I have used battery, separate power supplies and also a hard wired 120-12&1.5 converter. My light is 12 volt ring light around the spindle. I wanted to continue not having to have four separate wall warts hanging off the back of my mill. I have been curious about the touch dro hoping that it would cure my problem. Can you provide me with some information on the product you offer and the cost please.   Thanks for your time


----------



## H0$$ (Sep 16, 2020)

H0$$ said:


> My apologies for I have apparently confused you and the blu dro people. Are your boards the same? It’s the blu touch dro company that has listed stock to be on back order with no information of when available and not returning my email request for information. I have 3 igaging  absolute Dro on my mini mill and as so many others two of them jump in readings. I have used battery, separate power supplies and also a hard wired 120-12&1.5 converter. My light is 12 volt ring light around the spindle. I wanted to continue not having to have four separate wall warts hanging off the back of my mill. I have been curious about the touch dro hoping that it would cure my problem. Can you provide me with some information on the product you offer and the cost please.   Thanks for your time


Would it help to send pics or talk w you on the phone? If so please pm me your phone number and an acceptable time for me to call.  Thanks


----------



## L98fiero (Sep 16, 2020)

werowance said:


> i bought the igauging  dro set for my combo lathe mill.  I had the same issues of jumping by .400 frequently.  I even have a handheld caliper that does the same thing.  I have read on I think it was reddit.com about the spray on coating on the back of the circuit board that insulated the board would flake off causing this.  the trick to repair was a piece of scotch tape over the back of the board and put it back together.  I never tried it though.  then on the batteries.  they would drain in no time at all.  finally after not using them for about 6 months or better I put new batteries in them and they wouldn't even turn on or only part of the display would show up like the lcd was bad so I just gave up on them.  more trouble than they were worth.


Have to try this, I've got a set of Mitutoyo calipers that have been at the bottom of a drawer for a decade+ that had the same issue.


----------



## ycroosh (Sep 16, 2020)

H0$$ said:


> My apologies for I have apparently confused you and the blu dro people. Are your boards the same? It’s the blu touch dro company that has listed stock to be on back order with no information of when available and not returning my email request for information. I have 3 igaging  absolute Dro on my mini mill and as so many others two of them jump in readings. I have used battery, separate power supplies and also a hard wired 120-12&1.5 converter. My light is 12 volt ring light around the spindle. I wanted to continue not having to have four separate wall warts hanging off the back of my mill. I have been curious about the touch dro hoping that it would cure my problem. Can you provide me with some information on the product you offer and the cost please.   Thanks for your time


No worries; people confuse me with Blu-DRO all the time . I just replied to your email.
Regarding Blu-DRO: it's a separate "company" run by a gentlemen by the name Al. He used to buy boards from me and put them into a 3D printed box. He disappeared around April (not responding to my emails or picking up his phone), so I don't know if he is OK or not. A few weeks ago I started offering a kit that includes a 3D printed box here: Wireless DIY DRO Adapter for iGaging Scales with 3D Printed Box. It's basically all ready to go; you just need to put the board into the box and tighten four M3 screws. 
Hope this helps
Yuriy


----------



## MikeG (Sep 16, 2020)

Hi all

I have a 6" Igaging caliper, it's hands down the best I've ever had.  I also use Mitutoyo and B&S.

MikeG


----------



## werowance (Sep 17, 2020)

L98fiero said:


> Have to try this, I've got a set of Mitutoyo calipers that have been at the bottom of a drawer for a decade+ that had the same issue.


L98Fiero,  if you try it please let us know how it does.  I still have the igaging handheld caliper that jumps frequently.  I just keep an eye on it when I use them because its always .400 when it does jump and that's a pretty big leap when I'm usually just measuring .250 or something.  if it works for you I think ill try taking mine apart and attempting it.  I have other calipers that don't do this - also igauging brand just different models though.

also, here is the website that I saw that scotch tape trick on - it wasn't reddit like I was remembering.  but it wasn't for igauging brand.  I figure same principal though.



			Fixing digital calipers


----------



## haakonpe (Sep 17, 2020)

ycroosh said:


> iGaging scales are designed to be used with battery power and single display, so they don't have any power supply conditioning circuitry in the reading head. When they are used in pairs or triplets on a machine, the cables form ground loops that act as antennas. I was helping a local guy to troubleshoot TouchDRO issues and we measured over 5V spike on the ground line on one of the sales. The result was a momentary reversal of power supply (Ground = 5V, Vcc = 3.3V).
> Thre are really two common ways to fix it: use a mains-isolating power supply (a wall wart with a transformer) or, as you suggested, isolate the scales from the machine's frame. More intermittent issues can be usually fixed by adding 0.1uf or 0.01uf bypass capacitors between Vcc and Ground, either on the board or in the scale.
> 
> For future reference, here are a few resources for dealing with scale stability issues in a TouchDRO (or similar) setup:
> ...


The wall wart did the trick for me - Yuriy - Thank you for all you do!


----------



## gbritnell (Sep 18, 2020)

I started out with an early Enco mill/drill. Now I'm talking 1976. The quality at that time was pretty good, for a Chinese machine. With the work that I do, stepping off shapes, I couldn't use the hand wheel dials so I bought scales, stainless steel, and a reader head with 2 axis readout from Shars. I installed them and never had a minutes problem with them. As I mentioned, this is the second Igaging scale and it does the same thing. As some have suggested you get what you pay for! It's not a matter of money, I have DRO Pros readouts on my new mill but just didn't want a large readout box for one axis on my lathe, plus the space to install the larger scale. If I was alone with my problem I would say ok I have to go another way but it seems like they, Igaging, have a problem and only want to make money with no support whatsoever. My rant!
gbritnell


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Sep 18, 2020)

I have a Fowler caliper that is usually at my desk. It started waking up to random positions occasionally. Another in my shop doesn't do this, ...yet


----------



## ShopShoe (Sep 18, 2020)

gbritnell,

I think I understand where you are coming from....... Sounds like some of my decision-making......

I agree that ANY company that doesn't even want to acknowledge that users want to talk to them is lower in consideration for any future business.

However, It seems that you spent some time deciding how you want to address your own needs for a specific installation and want to do whatever comes closest to that.

I have not been aware of the blu-DRO. I have been aware of Yuriy's work. I think there are a lot of suggestions here regarding making the igaging products work, but I probably would not want to spend down my reservoir of patience when it is needed for solving actual machining problems. I have not discarded my un-installed scale and may revisit it someday: I've added it to the pile on my electronics bench. I just won't put it back on my mill.

I guess, in your situation, I might just buy another SS igaging unit, power it with a wall wart or other power supply than the internal battery, and also get a spare one so I could install it when things got crazy again.

I am intrigued by Yuriy's solution, and LMS sells a package with the scales and a tablet (last I looked), but I see myself having problems with that, too.

Another option that is interesting is the Shooting Star system, and I was surprised that Keith Fenner  chose to put that system on a lathe. (see his Rutland Lathe rebuild series on YouTube) I believe it used rack-and-pinion readers. I have been hesitant to go that way because I have more or less decided that I will have to pay for what I want and I'd rather wait until I can than try any more less expensive approaches that might have more problems.

Good Luck with whatever you try and please let us know.

--ShopShoe


----------



## jpigg55 (Oct 16, 2020)

I joined your forum to access this thread.
Some friends and I have recently decoded the algorithm used for the original iGaging Absolute DRO scales and created a sketch for use with the Arduino platform to make them compatible with Yuriy's Touch DRO App. A sketch for the TI mSP Lauchpad platform will follow shortly after the release.
We are currently finishing the detailed write-up and shield build instructions for release to the wild.
We are wanting to gauge interest to decide the best platform to release the information on. Yuriy has agreed to post a link on his site for the location once it's posted. This should be happening within the next few weeks.
If anyone here still has these scales and wishes to use them with Touch DRO, send me an email to [email protected] and just type "igaging absolute" in the subject line.
This is just for a number count to decide what platform will be best suited for the release


----------



## dethrow55 (Oct 16, 2020)

hello been trying to get back to installing igaging absolute +dros on my taig mill (health issue) was wondering what are all the holes for in the back of the scales for? also have igaing absolute 6 inch caliper which is great. also have digital micrometer but the battery all ways drains just sitting around on off ? oh well. will be posting some pics of the scale setup soon the mini mill is rather tricky to setup.i believe ive got it licked. good day all


----------



## jpigg55 (Oct 16, 2020)

Sorry, I'm not familiar with the iGaging Absolute Plus scale version. These are the scales iGaging replaced the original ones with.
The "Plus" version uses a BCD coding (Binary Coded Decimal), the original scales used a 3-track Pure Binary coding scheme.
The Plus version is already supported by Touch DRO and available at Yuriy's Toys (creator of Touch DRO App). You might be able to find more info there.

My posting was targeted to those, like myself, who purchased the original version scale with the intention of using them with the Touch DRO App only to find out they weren't compatible. For those with the original scales, this is now a possibility.


----------



## Rotormac (Oct 17, 2020)

dethrow55 said:


> but the battery all ways drains just sitting around on off ?


It may have already been discussed but budget digital calipers and scales do not in fact turn off when the on/off key is pressed.  This can be verified by moving the device while "powered off" and checking the reading when repowered.  only the display blanks, the processor remains live.  Battery life is typically a year or so.


----------



## BaronJ (Oct 17, 2020)

Rotormac said:


> It may have already been discussed but budget digital calipers and scales do not in fact turn off when the on/off key is pressed.  This can be verified by moving the device while "powered off" and checking the reading when repowered.  only the display blanks, the processor remains live.  Battery life is typically a year or so.



This is like the battery operated drills, where the battery goes flat in a few days.

I've found that the speed control trigger circuit leaks current and flattens the battery !  Charging the battery and not putting it back into the drill, I've found that the battery is still charged months later. 

Though if there is a bad cell the voltage may have dropped by a volt or so.


----------



## jpigg55 (Dec 14, 2020)

It’s finally ready. We now have a sketch to take the data from the original iGaging AbsoluteDRO scales that will transmit it in a usable fashion to TouchDRO.
Our little team then developed controller build instructions along with the sketch code for use with Arduino and Arduino type MCU’s and constructed both a website detailing this information and a Google Groups support page.
The website is here: TouchDRO Main
Links to the Google Groups support page are on the website.
It’s been a long road, but there is now a way to use the original iGaging AbsoluteDRO scales with TouchDRO.


----------



## dsage (Jan 1, 2021)

Do you have a schematic for your scale interface?
There's a pretty high chance of making a mistake building from your perf board pictorial instructions. A schematic is essential to check ones work against what it is you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## jpigg55 (Jan 2, 2021)

Yes we do or at least Brian was working on one.
I think we all got wrapped up in getting the website and feedback forum ready that we forgot to add it.
Thanks for the reminder DSAGE.


----------



## dsage (Jan 2, 2021)

Can you put a link to it here. Or at least let us know when it's added to the website?
Thanks


----------



## kwoodhands (Feb 18, 2021)

I have two on the mill Y&Z axis. Also one on a drill press and two on a lathe. For 5or more years I had no problems.  Until Monday I had problems with the Z axis on the drill press and the X on a lathe. 
I tried several things, first I isolated the scale from the brackets with electrical tape. This helped on the lathe. On the DP no need to isolate the scale as The brackets did not touch metal. 
I then cut the wire in two places to shorten it. There are 4 wires and a ground .  I bought solderless connectors and installed them to splice the wires together by heat shrinking. At first I was going to solder the splices but  stripping insulation from these small wires  looked like a problem. 
I wound up buying a Klein wire stripper that will strip very small wires.  After stripping about 1/2" of insulation from each wire I pushed them into each connector. I set up a heat gun and shrunk the material as the solder melted . The kit I bought also came with sleeves that fit over the connectors. I slid these on first a few inches away from the connectors  until the connections were done. Then wrapped the wires with electrical tape. I tried the the display on the DP. Worked perfect.  I will do the same on the lathe in a day or too.
By the way I got the information on Yuriy 's website.  I was ready to trash both digital scales until I read the info on his site, thanks Yuriy


----------

